# TT G3 Charger



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Not a review but has anyone had problems with their charger not lighting up when the collar is connected, sometimes stays red, sometimes when connected goes from red, green, gone? I have tried 2 different craddles with the same charger and the transmitter charger and the light on the transmitter stays lite and changes to green with done. I assume its charging because this has been going on for months and it still provides stimulation just fine.


----------



## Red Creek (Feb 27, 2013)

I have never had a problem with my pro 100 g3.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Call TT they will probably replace. A long time
ago I had a similiar issue on a g2 and they sent me a new one


----------



## SWIPER (Sep 24, 2006)

Try a half a turn or turn out on the screws on the bottom of the transmitter


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

SWIPER: the transmitter charges fine, its the collar that does not charge. Was at my buddies this weekend, tried his charger, same outcome, charged for about 10 mins then the red light shut off. His collar however charged until the light turned green and stayed green. Wayne I'm gonna call TT tomorrow.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Clean you contacts on your collar. Light emry cloth or even just some rubbing alcohol can do the trick.


----------



## Luc2121 (Dec 29, 2013)

Never had any issues with mine, cleaning contacts was good advice


----------

